# Turkey Legs... Brined... Cured and Smoked



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2012)

These turkey legs were an experiment....

Tip's Slaughter House Poultry brine was made and the legs brined for 5 days.....

I also added cure# 1 because I had never cured poultry.....

Here they are after rinsing and adding Bride's poultry spice mix.....








In the smoker.... 1 hour dry...  4 3/4 hours smoke using Pitmaster's Choice pellets....  wonderful smelling smoke and

mild flavor... fruity and no bitter taste....  incredible combination of hardwoods to smoke your turkey.....







Here is the money shot.....  the cure turns the meat pink, like ham....  the choice of spices didn't work that well with the cure....

Smoke flavor was outstanding.... 







For now, I'm sticking with brined smoked turkey without Cure# 1 until I learn more about what spices go with

cured bird..... I learned something today... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..... 

Thanks for sharing....  Dave


----------



## alblancher (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the Qview Dave.  When you find that secret combination of herbs and spices I know you'll share.  They look perfectly smoked.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking turkey! What was the problem with the spice mix? Too salty, bland, sweet, hot?... Might be something a simple adjustment might fix.

Love the steak knife in the plate shot BTW. I got 2 of those 10 years ago at the dollar store and they're still in perfect shape after 10 years of daily use and being tossed in the dishwasher.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2012)

Dave those sure look like they came out well - thanks for sharing both the upside and downside with us


----------



## daveomak (Apr 8, 2012)

Mdboatbum said:


> *Great looking turkey! What was the problem with the spice mix?* Too salty, bland, sweet, hot?... Might be something a simple adjustment might fix.
> 
> Love the steak knife in the plate shot BTW. I got 2 of those 10 years ago at the dollar store and they're still in perfect shape after 10 years of daily use and being tossed in the dishwasher.


Md, morning.... It just didn't have the kick that you could taste.... salt maybe.....  I think the "turkey ham" flavor overpowered the spices.... I have done a lot of turkeys and they flavor is really good.... folks that have been at our table say it is the best they have ever had... same with the chicken....  I guess I expected something superior..... live and learn.... Now I have to work on a spice mix that compliments the turkey ham flavor..... mayo, tomato, onion, bacon, lettuce.... how do I get that in a spice.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....

Come on chefs, help us all out here.....  Dave


----------



## corndog (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Dave,

I am new to the site, and I have enjoyed reading many of your posts, and I have learned so much.

I would like to ask a question related to smoking turkey legs. You state "_In the smoker.... 1 hour dry._" Is the smoker running at a very low heat or are the legs sitting in a cold smoker for that hour?

I'm sure the answer is obvious to a "seasoned" smoker (Ha!) but being a noob I had to ask.

Thanks,

Corndog


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2012)

Corndog, evening..... Normally when smoking most meats, you rinse and dry the surface after curing/brining the meat....  Place the meat in the smoker at 110 - 125 for an hour or two with all dampers wide open to further dry the surface before applying smoke.... this practice is called "forming a pellilcle".... I think a pellicle is a skin on the outer surface formed from the proteins in the meat...  It makes a somewhat impermeable surface to hold in moisture and still allows the smoke to penetrate the meat...  Then the smoke is applied and the temps gradually increased until the final IT (internal temp) of the meat is achieved....  I think I got all that correct.... Hope that answers your question....   Don't hesitate to ask if you have any more questions....  Or even a PM is OK.... sometimes I'm slow in responding but I will get back to you.....    Have a good evening...    Dave


----------



## bryce (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Dave, nice work on those legs. I've only tried them one time and i would grade my effort a C. With that said, how tender were your legs? That was my biggest problem, they were not that tender. I brined for 16 hours with a combo of salt, onion, garlic, sugar...pretty standard stuff. Now, i'd love to figure out how to add more flavor and of course tenderize them better. Do you feel the key to your success is the lengthy 5 day brine? Thanks, Bryce.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2012)

Bryce, evening... the 5 day brine was because I had cure #1 in the brine to allow low temp cooking and impart a "ham" flavor, for lack of a better term....  notice the pink color.....   the salt and seasonings imparts flavor to the meat and keeps it moist during cooking...  I have not figured out how to get more flavor into the meat yet....  maybe brine in chicken stock and add more herbs to the brine mix like rosemary.... it goes well with poultry...  I haven't had time to brine more turkey legs yet.... it is in my bucket list of things to do.....  Dave


----------



## bryce (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Ok, i understand about the cure now. I think i'll try to brine for a full 24 hrs next time to see if that helps.

Have a good day!

Bryce


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dave, just found this thread, those legs look great!  I used to get them at our annual rodeo here, but the price is out of line now.  $10.00 per leg.  I have decided to do my own and freeze them.  I will be using your style if you don't mind.  Your Qview looks good enough to eat!  I thonk there would be too much crunch though, and I would need to buy a new monitor.  Take care, and keep on keeping on, Steve


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve, evening...... I would really pour the spices to the brine and maybe a little more salt than the original recipe called for...... they were lacking on flavor....  Dave


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Dave,

I have been thinking about doing some, and was wondering where you usually get your turkey legs? I can't seem to find them on this side of the mountains, except for one or two showing up in the supermarket at a ridiculous price. My usual haunts, Cash & Carry and Costco, haven't been helpful with these.


----------



## bryce (Aug 11, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> I have been thinking about doing some, and was wondering where you usually get your turkey legs? I can't seem to find them on this side of the mountains, except for one or two showing up in the supermarket at a ridiculous price. My usual haunts, Cash & Carry and Costco, haven't been helpful with these.


 Mneeley, believe it or not but i found some at Fred Meyer about a month ago. That was the last time i tried to smoke some. They weren't that expensive either if i recall.

I'm down in Olympia


----------



## daveomak (Aug 11, 2012)

mneeley, evening..... I found them either at safeway or w-mart.....   Usually they are smoked and when I found them raw, had to pick them up and do my own thing to them.....    Good luck .....  Dave


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 12, 2012)

Dave, thanks for the tip on the spice.  Will do, Steve


----------



## vleisland (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Here in Namibia when I just started my fist butchery, I tried to smoke turkey drumsticks for the fun and to see how it will sell.

To my surprise, they sell like mad and I could not keep up with the product.

Then it diiapeared from the market and I could not find turkey drumsticks in Namibia no more.

It is an imported product here, mainly from Canada.

I have made a curing brine from salt, 30g per one Kg of meat, Red salt 2g per kilo, and salpetre salt 3g per 10Kg of meat, and then 2g of brown sugar per Kg.

then I mixed with water just enough to cover the meat. cure for 48 hours, hang to dry off for some hours and then cold smoke untill yellow in colour.

Then THE SECRET....I did not use any other spice..BUT .......I VACUUM PACKED THEM indidviualy and then throw them into the pot to cook untill tender in their own brine.

My customers flocked to the butchery to buy the smoked drumsticks which they eat while walking home.

Give it a try...

I received turkey WINGS the past week, and IT WORK JUST AS GREAT.....I just hope the supply does not stop..

I will post the photos later


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2012)

Stefaans, morning and welcome to the forum.....  Your recipe sounds good..... I will give that a try.....   I am looking forward to your recipes and seeing your smoker in action...  Dave


----------



## rich- (Aug 12, 2012)

Afternoon Dave, Your turkey legs look awesome, and plenty juicy. I gotta try these once I get my smoker set back up. We are having a house put on our Ocean Shores property and are still about 2 weeks from moving into it.

Looking forward to getting my smoker going again.

Rich


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2012)

Howdy Rich...... Ocean Shores is a neat place.... been there many times.....  You been digging razor clams lately ?? Dave


----------



## craigdchang (Jun 4, 2015)

Dave,

Those drums look awesome. I wish I could find some drums like that. Our local chain store which is Meijers only had a three pack of frozens drums that were about the size of a large chicken drum.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice , I'm not much of a Turkey Leg fan , but very nice


----------

